# Fox !!!!!



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

This morning Jerry was walking Moose, our Great Pyrenees and they had visited the horse in the pasture behind us and not gone to far when Moose's hackles stood up, he growled--neither of us had ever heard him growl--and he lunched his head into an olc culvert. Jerry was trying to drag him but he wanted to get inside that culvert--which he is to big to do, but he sure tried.

About that time some people living in a house right near ther came out and said he was most likely after the fox that lives in that culvert. Tho it is rarely out in the day, it had been out and had just gone back in--they had watched it. Said it has lived there about a year.

Makes me kinda nervous thinking about a fox, worry about rabies, tho those people don't worry about it at all. The fox is just a "fixture". Surprised Moose had not picked up the scent before today. Guess it is because the fox had been out and only been back in there a very short time.


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

We have plenty of fox around here. You only need to worry if they are ill, which it easy to spot. Fox usually are shy around humans (and dogs) and actually quite beautiful. They generally aren't out-and-about midday. If you see one approaching you or coming boldly near your house, looking shaggy or sickly, beware.
We live in a rural area and shoot the sick ones. If you live in an urban area and see one acting suspicious, call animal control.


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

I love to see foxes! A couple of years ago we had a den across the street. It was great to see them and their kits grow up!


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

I love them, we had a family that lived, next to us, the babies are just so pretty, love to watch them,run and jump and play.


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

I also love foxes. Are so beautiful. I just hope Moose can never get hold of it. But I don't really think he will as the culvert is to small for him to get much more than that big head of his in it.


----------



## lhowemt (Jun 28, 2013)

We love our foxes too!


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

We have fox too ....they travel the streets all hrs. of the day, act like they run the development.... I have bunnies living in my yard, so they are in my yard lately, since it was sooo cold, they must be desperate for food.. I didnt know there was two of them, I thought this was all the same fox, as the pics were taken, minutes apart. Does the tail on the male look bad??? Im hoping not...dont want Neeko & Molson to catch anything....were hoping that he just got it caught on something, any thoughts??? 







Female







Female







Female







Male... see his tail???


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Fox*



3 goldens said:


> This morning Jerry was walking Moose, our Great Pyrenees and they had visited the horse in the pasture behind us and not gone to far when Moose's hackles stood up, he growled--neither of us had ever heard him growl--and he lunched his head into an olc culvert. Jerry was trying to drag him but he wanted to get inside that culvert--which he is to big to do, but he sure tried.
> 
> About that time some people living in a house right near ther came out and said he was most likely after the fox that lives in that culvert. Tho it is rarely out in the day, it had been out and had just gone back in--they had watched it. Said it has lived there about a year.
> 
> Makes me kinda nervous thinking about a fox, worry about rabies, tho those people don't worry about it at all. The fox is just a "fixture". Surprised Moose had not picked up the scent before today. Guess it is because the fox had been out and only been back in there a very short time.


Now you know that Moose is on the alert!! I believe my Hubby said he's seen fox in our area, when he was walking the dogs in the morning.


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

Nash666 said:


> Does the tail on the male look bad??? Im hoping not...dont want Neeko & Molson to catch anything....were hoping that he just got it caught on something, any thoughts???


Gorgeous pictures Nancie. He looks healthy enough, maybe put some of that bitter apple spray his tail 

Generations of foxes new my Tucker as a friend. They would either talk at each other or pop out of the woods to taunt him for a game of chase. Tucker would leave them be when they had kits and it was nice to sit and watch the family together. 

Not sure why the foxes loved my boy but it will never be the same. Fiona could care less about them and them her. It was a something unique with my boy and the foxes.

I haven't seen many foxes at all since he passed. Their memory of him lingered when I first adopted Fiona and took this photo. I think this kit might have wondered where he was.


----------

